# New monthly SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA ride, starting Jan 29th!



## Luckykat32 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here it is....a ride for all you Inland guys that dont want to drive all the way to Long Beach on a Sunday morning...you'll have time to go to church or sleep....

(If you want a Flyer...no pun intended....I'll be the goofy guy in the vintage clothes on the blue '35 Rollfast motorbike tanker on Sunday at the LB bike swap and at Gary's)  

If you have any questions, email, text, or call me  (Benny)w/ the info on the Flyer.

Facebook search: IE Flyers
Facebook website: http://www.facebook.com/pages/IE-Flyers/233084903437322#!/pages/IE-Flyers/233084903437322?sk=wall
FIRST RIDE event website: http://www.facebook.com/events/220274128059808/


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah heck, you guys in the inland have all the fun! I will be trailing you on Sunday, same plan!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm glad to here you'll make it out for the ride...tell everyone & forward them a Flyer flyer!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 20, 2012)

I was talking about the dual swap meets THIS Sunday!


----------



## jwm (Jan 20, 2012)

A lot of us old farts don't do facebook.   Post the details. I'll put this on my calendar for sure.

JWM


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jan 21, 2012)

*IE flyers 1st ride*

No brainer I'am there!!! Now the hard part which bike to bring?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Coming THIS Sunday...*

Great!  I had a fun time at the "double swap" yesterday & recieved a lot of positive feedback about the ride coming THIS Sunday, January 29th at 12:30pm...I even coaxed Bernard & a few other Cyclone Coaster riders from Long Beach to come out...just like any event, we need mass support from vintage bike riders across the southland in order to be successful!  I know people that will drive 45-60 min to go to the Cyclone Coasters ride...so c'mon out!


----------



## oddball (Jan 23, 2012)

You coaxed me when you said your buying everyone a steak dinner and all the beer we can drink.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 24, 2012)

When I said everyone, I meant my girlfriend & when I said beer, I meant Riverside's finest hose water.


----------



## jwm (Jan 24, 2012)

MMMM- hose water.:o

JWM


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Details...*

The details ARE are the FLYER above, but here they are typed out:

FIRST IE FLYERS RIDE:

SUNDAY, JANUARY 29th (THATS IN 5 DAYS)
at 12:30pm at
FOX THEATRE
2801 Mission Inn Ave
Downtown Riverside, CA

We will be changing locations in different cities in the IE every month to ride different OLD Downtown areas & switch up the sceneries (& trying new restaurants 

If you have any questions PM me, email me, call, or text me...ALL INFO is on the FLYER ABOVE.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump to top.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Roll call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the bump...

THE RIDE STARTS TOMORROW!!!  


WHO'S COMIN' OUT!?!


----------



## Joe V (Feb 9, 2012)

How was the turnout? Any pics?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 9, 2012)

About 25 riders....so I would say Success!

Search "Ridin' in Riverside" & there's pictures there as well as on the FB page: "IE FLYERS"

There was some posted in the "events" thread under my other post...


----------

